# PS2 Freezing Up



## Tenchinow (May 8, 2003)

Chances are, you've gotten this question already, but it's got me quite alarmed.

My PS2 has frozen up on three seperate occaisons so far, two during a match of Marvel vs. Capcom 2, and one last night, whilst I was designing a map for Timesplitters 2. Now, I DO use my PS2 on a regular basis, and I believe that this factor is probably because of my regular use of it. 

I've had it for about a year now, as well. Any comments on how I could deal with this problem (or just live with it), would be appreciated.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't have a PS2, but I would think that if you wanted, you could open it up and clear out all the dust inside. If it's anything like a computer, there is probably tons of dust sitting in there. Just a suggestion, but it'll probably void your warranty.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

From sony website


> If you are experiencing DIFFICULTY RUNNING PLAYSTATION 2 FORMAT SOFTWARE, MUSIC CDs , or DVDs on your PLAYSTATION 2:
> If games begin to skip or freeze, or you see no reaction whatsoever from a piece of software, or your music CDs or DVDs do not play properly, make sure the underside of the disc is clean. You can clean your discs using a dry, lint-free cloth. We recommend small, circular pads made specifically for cleaning discs. These are sold at most music or computer software stores. Do not use other materials, such as paper towels or a T-shirt, as they may scratch the disc. If there are any scratches, smudges, or fingerprints on the disc, it may not function properly.
> 
> If the disc still does not play correctly, attempt to play it in another PlayStation 2 system, if possible. This will help determine if the problem lies with the disc or if the system needs repairs. If you need repair information, please read our How to Obtain Service.


service link
http://us.playstation.com/support/howtoobtainservice/default.asp

I remember something about weak laser and laser problems in the console when it first was released. I remember reading that if you have one of the problem one's they'll generally replace it for free.


----------

